# General beekeeping > Starting out >  Where can I buy bees

## BBB

Hi we started beekeeping 2 years ago and grew from one hive to three and lost all of them over the winter.  I have contacted my local associations in Fife but no response :-(  Can anyone please advise where we could buy a couple of nuc's in Scotland?

----------


## Trog

Hello, BBB.  Are you a member of your nearest local association?  That's the best source of bees.  Where did you get your previous ones?  Sorry you lost them - it's not nice when it happens.  Any idea why they died?

----------


## gavin

I've sent BBB a suggestion by PM.  I know that the Fife associations have been helping many beginners and cannot promise to supply bees to others.

G.

----------


## Trog

Ah!  I just didn't want the question to appear to be going unanswered!

----------


## BBB

Hi, yes we're members but not having any luck there.  The original bees came from Gloucestershire and seemed to thrive, they were really healthy going into winter and had plenty of supplies, no clues as to what happened so just put it down to extreme cold.  Would prefer Scottish Bees if poss and now have one source to try.  Thanks Suzanne

----------


## Trog

I suspect their origin might give you a clue as to what happened.  It's possible to get away with imported bees in a good year  ... maybe ... but local bees are the ones that do best.

----------


## neilr

> Hi, yes we're members but not having any luck there.  The original bees came from Gloucestershire and seemed to thrive, they were really healthy going into winter and had plenty of supplies, no clues as to what happened so just put it down to extreme cold.  Would prefer Scottish Bees if poss and now have one source to try.  Thanks Suzanne


Try the bee man, corsock, Castle Douglas. If you're not privvy to those "in the loop" within LA's you won't get much chance obtaining bees. Shortage is severe and beginners take priority, which may not be the best policy.

----------

